# Infraction Points.



## CerbrusNL (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm interested how many infraction points users on here have gathered so far. Vote!
(Active or not, they all count for this poll)

Edit_1: added "No points" since "0" seems to be rejected by the poll.
Edit_2: reversed infractions don't count.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 1, 2011)

This poll is discriminating against me and my no-infraction lifestyle.
HATE CRIME.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2011)

4 all expired a long time ago.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 1, 2011)

Hmm, somehow, it doesn't accept a plain Zero as input, sec, editing poll.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 1, 2011)

there is no zero option? why is there no zero option? 

also...wtf am I doing right?


----------



## Willow (Feb 1, 2011)

A staggering six, all of which expired last year. 

I am such a bad boy/girl generic wolf thing.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 1, 2011)

Willow said:


> A staggering six, all of which expired last year.
> 
> I am such a bad boy/girl generic wolf thing.


 
Willow is walkan on the wild side.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> Willow is walken on the wild side.


 fix'd


----------



## Aden (Feb 1, 2011)

Four :3

Am I being a good example y/n


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Feb 1, 2011)

Aden said:


> Four :3
> 
> Am I being a good example y/n


 cool, i can still be a mod and ban all bad people


----------



## Fay V (Feb 1, 2011)

Aden said:


> Four :3
> 
> Am I being a good example y/n


 
No. now I have to get 4 infractions to live up to mod standard


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 1, 2011)

ElizabethAlexandraMary said:


> cool, i can still be a mod and ban all *bad people*


 But where do you _draw the line_?!


----------



## Willow (Feb 1, 2011)

Aden said:


> Four :3
> 
> Am I being a good example y/n


 No. You're worse than me.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Feb 1, 2011)

Willow said:


> No. You're worse than me.


i like aden better


----------



## Aden (Feb 1, 2011)

Why did the poll change my "4" vote to a "3" :T


----------



## Fay V (Feb 1, 2011)

Aden said:


> Why did the poll change my "4" vote to a "3" :T


 Covering for staff is so ingrained that the code does it naturally now.


----------



## Jude (Feb 1, 2011)

Now that I think about it, I've never had an infraction.

Huh.


----------



## Icky (Feb 1, 2011)

I have 4. :I


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 1, 2011)

17, not counting the 5-6 reversed points. Am I winning?


----------



## Aden (Feb 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Covering for staff is so ingrained that the code does it naturally now.


 
that would actually be really impressive


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2011)

Aden said:


> that would actually be really impressive


 "There's a app for that"


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 1, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> "There's a app for that"


 Could you PLEASE pass 5th grade English before you continue posting?


----------



## Enwon (Feb 1, 2011)

4 points total.  2 of which were Ben infractions, meaning they don't count.  All of which expired by August.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Could you PLEASE pass 5th grade English before you continue posting?


 I was quoting a commercial.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 1, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I was quoting a commercial.


 no you weren't. the point is a is used before a consonant sound, AN is used before vowel sounds.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 1, 2011)

Five total, three from Ben, all expired.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 1, 2011)

Enwon said:


> 4 points total.  2 of which were Ben infractions, meaning they don't count.  All of which expired by August.


 
Benfractions still count here 
I wanna know the numbers, expired or not, no matter who infracted you, how long ago, as long as the infraction wasn't reversed, it counts.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> no you weren't. the point is a is used before a consonant sound, AN is used before vowel sounds.


 The Ipad.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 1, 2011)

Shit... I meant one.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 1, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> The Ipad.


 what does that have to do with you misusing "an app"


----------



## Xenke (Feb 1, 2011)

I gots two. c:



CannonFodder said:


> The Ipad.


 
Wrong article tense, dickwad.


----------



## Icky (Feb 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> what does that have to do with you misusing "an app"


 
ssssshh

it's okay, none of his posts make any sense


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I gots two. c:
> 
> Wrong article tense, *dickwad*.


 You probably should have picked three.


----------



## ShadowEon (Feb 1, 2011)

Fortunately for me, I don't have any infraction points of any kind on this forum...or any other forum for that matter.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 1, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> You probably should have picked three.


 
Justttt keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 1, 2011)

Breakdown:

Warnings(4+2 reversed):
Cerberus-2(+2 reversed)
Qoph-1
Xaerun-1

3 for insulting other members, 3 for thread derailment

Infractions(14+4 reversed):
Xaerun-3 (4 points)
Ben-3 (4 points)(2 reversed for 2 points)
Cerberus-1 (1 point)
Summercat-1 (1 point)
TheKyleIsHere-1 (1 point)
Renton Whitetail-1 (1 point) (2 reversed for 4 points)
Surgat-3 (3 points)
WarMock-1 (2 points)

0 active

11 spam infractions
3 insult infractions
2 spam infractions reversed
2 insult infractions reversed


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 1, 2011)

1,000,000,020

1 billion from net-cat, 20 from everyone else.

~8 of those for limericks :c


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 1, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> 1,000,000,020
> 
> 1 billion from net-cat, 20 from everyone else.
> 
> ~8 for limericks :c


God dammit, I'm not winning anymore :C


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Justttt keep telling yourself that.


 Which only goes to show their system is arbitrary.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 1, 2011)

5 way back in 2008 during the hardware failure in which I bitched out the FA staff in general and called them a bunch of clowns, presuming it was yet another software fuckup...when it was a major hardware failure instead.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 1, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Which only goes to show their system is completely arbitrary.


 No, it shows that you need to stop crying and running to mommy trying to get someone who said something mean to you in trouble. 

It's long been acceptable that one or two insults is fine. 

Xenke's post was completely fine, because you are being a dickwad and deserve to be called one. 

Hell, he might get in trouble for it though and you'll get to PROVE YOUR POINT. 

FAF isn't about preserving your special little feelings, CF.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 1, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Which only goes to show their system is arbitrary.


 to be honest, if it weren't you would have gotten many more for shitposting and thread derailment


----------



## Kangamutt (Feb 1, 2011)

I have one expired infraction from well over a year ago, but the points value is at zero. Corto must have a thing about giving mixed messages. :?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> No, it shows that you need to stop crying and running to mommy trying to get someone who said something mean to you in trouble.
> It's long been acceptable that one or two insults is fine.
> Xenke's post was completely fine, because you are being a dickwad and deserve to be called one.
> Hell, he might get in trouble for it though and you'll get to PROVE YOUR POINT.
> FAF isn't about preserving your special little feelings, CF.


 You honestly believe I care what you say about me huh?


Fay V said:


> to be honest, if it weren't you would have gotten many more for shitposting and thread derailment


All my infractions and warnings have been for that.


----------



## Icky (Feb 1, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> 1,000,000,020
> 
> 1 billion from net-cat, 20 from everyone else.
> 
> ~8 of those for limericks :c


 
You have infractions from limericks? 

There is no justice.



CannonFodder said:


> You honestly believe I care what you say about me huh?
> 
> All my infractions and warnings have been for that.


 
Oh, the old "lol I don't care what you think" argument. Nice one.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 1, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Which only goes to show their system is arbitrary.


 
Bitch some more. Maybe it's because it doesn't look good when you go around saying "HAHA, I'LL GET YOU INFRACTED FOR THAT".


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2011)

Icky said:


> Oh, the old "lol I don't care what you think" argument. Nice one.


 No, I honestly don't care, to me jashwa is just a user on a computer, so is xenke.  When I respond to them I don't even think or care there's a human on the other side.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 1, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> You honestly believe I care what you say about me huh?
> 
> All my infractions and warnings have been for that.


 
to be honest CF, you have a lot of derailments and shit posts. If this forum were a bit less arbitrary, you may have been banned by now due to number of infractions. many people would.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 1, 2011)

Luckily, I have none. Apparently I'm not the only one doing something "right". I don't know whether that's good or bad. ._.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 1, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Luckily, I have none. Apparently I'm not the only one doing something "right". I don't know whether that's good or bad. ._.


 
You just need to criticize the staff more, apparently. :V


----------



## Monster. (Feb 1, 2011)

Xenke said:


> You just need to criticize the staff more, apparently. :V


Makes sense. Maybe if I tell them to shut the fuck up? :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> to be honest CF, you have a lot of derailments and shit posts. If this forum were a bit less arbitrary, you may have been banned by now due to number of infractions. many people would.


 I understand where the rules are relative to the written rules.


----------



## Icky (Feb 1, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Luckily, I have none. Apparently I'm not the only one doing something "right". I don't know whether that's good or bad. ._.


More infractions = more cool points. 



CannonFodder said:


> No, I honestly don't care, to me jashwa is just a user on a computer, so is xenke.  When I respond to them I don't even think or care there's a human on the other side.


It didn't seem that way when you responded to them.

Oh, and nice sociopath bro.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 1, 2011)

Icky said:


> More infractions = more cool points.


Let's face it, Icky: I'll never be cool.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2011)

Icky said:


> It didn't seem that way when you responded to them.
> 
> Oh, and nice sociopath bro.


 Nah, Jashwa had the most posts, but I just realized that Tycho has more.  So now I have no reason to aggravate him.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 1, 2011)

LOLOLOL I TROLL U


----------



## Browder (Feb 1, 2011)

I have one infraction from Cerbrus for shitposting and one warning from Qoph that in retrospect he honestly should have infracted me for, both in late May and both expired.


----------



## Icky (Feb 1, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Nah, Jashwa had the most posts, but I just realized that Tycho has more.  So now I have no reason to aggravate him.


 
What the fuck are you even talking about?



Gaz said:


> Let's face it, Icky: I'll never be cool.


 
Aww :c

you would be cool if you got on skyyyype :3


----------



## Xenke (Feb 1, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Nah, Jashwa had the most posts, but I just realized that Tycho has more.  So now I have no reason to aggravate him.


 
Post count actually matters for... anything?


----------



## Monster. (Feb 1, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Post count actually matters for... anything?


 This is CF. Stop trying to make sense out of the posts. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> LOLOLOL I TROLL U


 No, you had the most posts, you'll eventually earn enough infractions on your own to get banned.
Therefore minus one poster with more posts.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 1, 2011)

Icky said:


> Aww :c
> 
> you would be cool if you got on skyyyype :3


 
Oh, well, don't wanna disappoint the masses. ;D


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 1, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> No, you had the most posts, you'll eventually earn enough infractions on your own to get banned.
> Therefore minus one poster with more posts.


 
_...what?_


----------



## Xenke (Feb 1, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> No, you had the most posts, you'll eventually earn enough infractions on your own to get banned.
> Therefore minus one poster with more posts.


 
CannonFodder, seriously, why the fuck does having the most posts even MATTER?


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 1, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> No, you had the most posts, you'll eventually earn enough infractions on your own to get banned.
> Therefore minus one poster with more posts.


 Right, because my last infraction wasn't September by Ben or anything.

I'm sure that I'll get three temporary bans when I haven't been put on moderation or banned yet.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Right, because my last infraction wasn't September by Ben or anything.
> 
> I'm sure that I'll get three temporary bans when I haven't been put on moderation or banned yet.


 Since you don't have the most posts anymore, I don't care anymore that you have more posts; and I kinda like tycho.


Xenke said:


> CannonFodder, seriously, why the fuck does having the most posts even MATTER?


 It doesn't, but I don't care.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 1, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Since you don't have the most posts anymore, I don't care anymore that you have more posts; and I kinda like tycho.


 You are making absolutely no sense...

...are you trying to make me jealous or something?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> You are making absolutely no sense...
> 
> ...are you trying to make me jealous or something?


 Not really, was just waiting for you to get permabanned for real.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 1, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Not really, was just waiting for you to get permabanned.


I think you need more things to fill out your day. Maybe you should pick up knitting or something.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 1, 2011)

Tit.

...

So anyway

HEY GUYS HOW MANY INFRACTIONS DO YOU HAVE?


----------



## Icky (Feb 1, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> It doesn't, but I don't care.


 
I think I'm becoming a Christian.

Evolution seems like a bunch of bullshit now, because there is no goddamn way you could have evolved from anything.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 1, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Tit.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
NONE. HOW 'BOUT YOU?


----------



## Browder (Feb 1, 2011)

Stop being stupid and talk about your infractions or you'll get more. >:[

EDIT
Lizardking rerailed the topic.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 1, 2011)

Browder said:


> Stop being stupid and talk about your infractions or you'll get more. >:[
> 
> ...please?


 
Weeeell...only because you asked so nicely <3 :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2011)

*edit* sorry browder didn't see that post.


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 1, 2011)

I've only been here for 2 weeks, so I would hopefully only have 0 infraction points. And hey, I do.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 1, 2011)

Gaz said:


> NONE. HOW 'BOUT YOU?


 
Oh that's sad :c

I love my infractions. I name each of them and make up little characters and backstories for them. They even have their own little world. The 1-billion-point infraction is the of godlike overlord of their domain, and any infractions resulting from limericks are the upper-class, whereas infractions from Cerbrus take out the trash. The rest must fight among themselves to establish a hierarchy.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 1, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Oh that's sad :c
> 
> I love my infractions. I name each of them and make up little characters and backstories for them. They even have their own little world. The 1-billion-point infraction is the of godlike overlord of their domain, and any infractions resulting from limericks are the upper-class, whereas infractions from Cerbrus take out the trash. The rest must fight among themselves to establish a hierarchy.


 
Aw, how cute. I wish I had an infraction to love on. :V


----------



## Pine (Feb 1, 2011)

I only have 1 infraction and 1 warning, both of them issued by Ben.
Go figure.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 1, 2011)

10 or more. ):

Half of them were for this thread.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...-right-to-kill-babies-but?p=606814#post606814

The person who gave me the infraction said the belief was "too stupid to be true."

His front page also happens to read "I believe myself to be (in my case) a Dragon trapped in human form."

Therefore, I still think it was worth it.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 1, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> 10 or more. ):
> 
> Half of them were for this thread.
> 
> ...


 
Ah, I had wondered where your previous sig quote came from. I think you're just misunderstood :c


----------



## Ricky (Feb 1, 2011)

1,015 (I just counted them)


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 1, 2011)

Ricky said:


> 1,015 (I just counted them)


 
He's not lying. Though 1000 points are reversed


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 1, 2011)

Ricky said:


> 1,015 (I just counted them)


 
Another net-cat victim?

Second place for you


----------



## Browder (Feb 1, 2011)

Ricky said:


> 1,015 (I just counted them)


 
Reversed infractions don't count. :V


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 1, 2011)

Twenty-six infractions, ten warnings, three bans, one permanent ban, and one accusation of being Azure Phoenix ban evading.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 1, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> one accusation of being Azure Phoenix ban evading.


 This is the greatest honor that anyone can receive during their time here.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 1, 2011)

I have none- WHY KANT EYE BEE KEWL LYKE YEW GUYZ!

I just want to fit in BAAAAWWWWWWWWW 

I don't even know how infractions happen- such as the notifications for them- is it a pop up or what?


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 1, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I have none- WHY KANT EYE BEE KEWL LYKE YEW GUYZ!
> 
> I just want to fit in BAAAAWWWWWWWWW
> 
> I don't even know how infractions happen- such as the notifications for them- is it a pop up or what?


 Just like a private message.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm guessing 1 point.  Everything else has just been warnings.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 1, 2011)

I haven't had any in a while. What am I doing wrong, guys? Have I lost my touch? :-(


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 1, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I haven't had any in a while. What am I doing wrong, guys? Have I lost my touch? :-(


 
I don't think you use enough swear words. It confuses them.

"Well he didn't say fuck so it can't be an insult, right? I've no idea what he's saying so let's go with that."


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 1, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I don't think you use enough swear words. It confuses them.
> 
> "Well he didn't say fuck so it can't be an insult, right? I've no idea what he's saying so let's go with that."


 WB just needs to bury his insults inside one of his giant TL;DR posts that no one listens to.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 1, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I don't think you use enough swear words. It confuses them.
> 
> "Well he didn't say fuck so it can't be an insult, right? I've no idea what he's saying so let's go with that."


 
Hm. Lemme give this a try.

Hey staff. The site survives on donations, and some pretty generous ones at that. So, uuum, suck my dick, or something. BTW no I'm not one of the guys that donated either. I'm a parasite and proud of it :-D


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 1, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Twenty-six infractions, ten warnings, three bans, one permanent ban, and one accusation of being Azure Phoenix ban evading.



You crazy.



Jashwa said:


> WB just needs to bury his insults inside one of his giant TL;DR posts that no one listens to.



Some of us actually read those.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 1, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> Some of us actually read those.


 That's because you're a masochist.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 1, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Hm. Lemme give this a try.
> 
> Hey staff. The site survives on donations, and some pretty generous ones at that. So, uuum, suck my dick, or something. BTW no I'm not one of the guys that donated either. I'm a parasite and proud of it :-D


 
Where's the RAEG? Where's the PASSION? Get nasty! :V


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 1, 2011)

I can't help but get the impression that infraction points are not having the effect on the user base that was desired. Gosh!


----------



## Monster. (Feb 1, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I can't help but get the impression that infraction points are not having the effect on the user base that was desired. Gosh!


 
I think at this point, they're more like pogs or something.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 1, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I can't help but get the impression that infraction points are not having the effect on the user base that was desired. Gosh!


 
Cerb made it a contest, it's his fault. >:V


----------



## Taralack (Feb 1, 2011)

Do the yellow boxes next to them mean they're reversed infractions? If so I have 3. If not then it's 5.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 1, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Do the yellow boxes next to them mean they're reversed infractions? If so I have 3. If not then it's 5.


 
Yellow means 'warning', AFAIK.

Reversed infractions say 'reversed' instead of 'expired'.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 1, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Do the yellow boxes next to them mean they're reversed infractions? If so I have 3. If not then it's 5.


 What xenke said. The red boxes are for infractions and the yellow ones are for warnings. reversed would be on the right where the duration/expired is.


----------



## Browder (Feb 1, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Do the yellow boxes next to them mean they're reversed infractions? If so I have 3. If not then it's 5.


 
No, those mean that it's a warning.

Oh and I read your comic.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 1, 2011)

Well it looks like aside from LizardKing's godly infraction I have the most of anyone that's posted. I think that only Rilvor and maybe Azure Phoenix might have more than I do, but since I'm secretly Azure he doesn't count~



Jashwa said:


> This is the greatest honor that anyone can receive during their time here.



I know, right?



Xipoid said:


> Some of us actually read those.



Yeah, but considering some of the other things that I know you've read...


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 1, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> Some of us actually read those.


 
Guys like Jashwa have a slightly different definition of TL;DR. The moment it uses a word that's not in their vocabulary, introduces a thought they can't/don't want to entertain, or suggests the reader might be at least partly guilty of whatever the author is bitching about, it's TL;DR. It's funny though, because he this'd a post I made about how our entire culture is one big game of passing the buck so we can go back to jerking off, which was actually pretty verbose and Over 1/9000 aimed at guys like him...


----------



## Fay V (Feb 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> WB just needs to bury his insults inside one of his giant TL;DR posts that no one listens to.


 Damn, you're on to my trick...

nah i've only gotten one warning and it was instantly reversed because i made sure that while the others bickered all my posts were focused on the topic at hand and all insults referenced posted text.

I am the worst slutfox ever...i cant even drama properly.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 1, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Yeah, but considering some of the other things that I know you've read...



I hold no comment.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 1, 2011)

Two from winter 2008.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 1, 2011)

Ratte said:


> Two from winter 2008.


 
ratte how could you ):


----------



## Ratte (Feb 1, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> ratte how could you ):


 
For derailment.  Make derailment less fun.


----------



## jeff (Feb 1, 2011)

reversed infractions count to me so 1


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Feb 2, 2011)

Why not create a poll to determine how many users have been suspended WITHOUT RECEIVING INFRACTION POINTS FIRST?

Because that is a dick thing to pull, and I've had it happen to me twice, as a way for 'Neer to give his "final word" on a subject with excuses that makes no sense, and are outright lies.


----------



## Willow (Feb 2, 2011)

Speaking of warnings, I think one of mine got deleted when the forums went down. 



redfoxnudetoons said:


> Why not create a poll to determine how many users have been suspended WITHOUT RECEIVING INFRACTION POINTS FIRST?
> 
> Because that is a dick thing to pull, and I've had it happen to me twice, as a way for 'Neer to give his "final word" on a subject with excuses that makes no sense, and are outright lies.


Are you sure it wasn't just you not listening when someone told you to drop a subject? One of those two times at least?


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Feb 2, 2011)

Willow said:


> Are you sure it wasn't just you not listening when someone told you to drop a subject? One of those two times at least?



Then I should have received an infraction. Not jump to suspension to dodge a VALID question that did not get answered directly without lies and excuses. Both times I had NO active infraction points.

The only reason why it was done was to try and silence the questioning, which didn't work the second time, because Pi and Eevee reamed him for the same things I brought up.

I've only had 3 points, EVER, and 1 point was BS abuse of admin power that didn't get reversed. And seeing as I created a forum account in MAY 2007, that's saying something.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 2, 2011)

One from Ben, though I've been banned at least twice courtesy of Net-Cat.  To be fair, I was found wanting.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry, redfox, account creation date doesn't say squat.
Look at mine, yet I've gotten a position as mod here.

Besides, suspensions is for another thread, another poll.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 2, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Sorry, redfox, account creation date doesn't say squat.
> Look at mine, yet I've gotten a position as mod here.


 What the hell are you talking about?

He's just saying that it's commendable that he's gone so long and only gotten a few infraction points. (or that he joined during a time when they were being given out frequently? I don't know; I wasn't around back then.)


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Feb 2, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Look at mine, yet I've gotten a position as mod here.



Yes, I look at yours, and find it funny that I have been a user for quite some time, am very knowledgeable of FA policy, and yet staff treat me like crap. _(FUN NOTE: I've been a member of FA for only a month less then the current site owner. I just didn't bother to create a forum account until later.)_



> Besides, suspensions is for another thread, another poll.



That's what my original post was for: calling for Ratte to make a poll for that, because if I made one for it, you, Witchiebunny, Summer, or Carenath would ban me/suspend me/infract me for causing drama or some stupid reason.



Jashwa said:


> He's just saying that it's commendable that he's gone so long and only gotten a few infraction points.


 
Indeed. The only time I have really violated the rules was telling another user to go F*** off. I deserved those 2 points for that, but the fact that I only have 3 shows that though I have been unjustly silenced twice, I do, in fact, follow the rules, unlike staff, who have gone and tried to retroactively create rules to ban people, or suspend people for no valid reason.

And for the record, it is because of the fact that I don't asspat staff that I could never become a mod, though I certainly have more knowledge than some of the current mods currently in power.


----------



## Takun (Feb 2, 2011)

Not nearly enough it would seem.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 2, 2011)

Right, enough with the persecution stuff, we get it.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 2, 2011)

Takun said:


> Not nearly enough it would seem.


 
Did I beat you Takumi


----------



## Ratte (Feb 2, 2011)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> That's what my original post was for: calling for Ratte to make a poll for that, because if I made one for it, you, Witchiebunny, Summer, or Carenath would ban me/suspend me/infract me for causing drama or some stupid reason.


 
I just woke up and what is this


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 2, 2011)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Yes, I look at yours, and find it funny that I have been a user for quite some time, am very knowledgeable of FA policy, and yet staff treat me like crap.


 
Give a little, get a little.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 2, 2011)

A few, mostly due to racial slurs and a couple of insults. One was reversed.


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 2, 2011)

I still don't have any infractions...
I once received a warning via PM from Dave Hyena. Does that count? :c
I've definitely done things before that could've been deserving of a good few points, anyway..



redfoxnudetoons said:


> I do, in fact, follow the rules, unlike staff, who have gone and tried to retroactively create rules to ban people, or suspend people for no valid reason.



That's hilarious if they really did do that. XD
They probably deserved it.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 2, 2011)

Only one.

And it's from Ben :3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Give me a sec to count 'em. :3

Surgat 4 three of those was from one offence 
Qoph a yellow one
Ben 5
CerbrusNL 1
Nylak 1


----------



## Aden (Feb 2, 2011)

I never got a Ben infraction and I feel left out


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 2, 2011)

Aden said:


> I never got a Ben infraction and I feel left out


 
I never got one, but I don't feel left out :3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I never got one, but I don't feel left out :3


 
Sooo... I heard you lick reptiles. :V


----------



## Takun (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi David I mean Dyluk.  I have 27 that still show up.  :3c


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 2, 2011)

Aw, I have none. Apparently I wasn't being enough of a dick to Pale-Tailed a couple weeks ago. MUST TRY HARDER.


----------



## Summercat (Feb 2, 2011)

Mmm. I wonder how many I have...

*goes to check*

...huh. I'm not able to view my own infractions. How 'bout that. *laugh*


----------



## Eaglebird (Feb 2, 2011)

this isn't really site discussion at all
SURPRISE


----------



## Smelge (Feb 2, 2011)

5, all expired.

Loads more that I enquired about and explained why I did stuff, leading to them getting degraded to warnings. You know, the mods are mostly ok to talk to, as long as you act like an adult and don't kick off about getting infracted. There's only one or two with a serious hateboner that you should never try to talk to them. You can sense them dying to give you more infractions for daring to question them. Luckily, they are a minority.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 2, 2011)

I had one for having a one word post but it's gone now.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 2, 2011)

catilda lily said:


> I had one for having a one word post but it's gone now.


 
Lucky!


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 3, 2011)

Eaglebird said:


> this isn't really site discussion at all
> SURPRISE


Hey, suggestions of subforums to have this thread moved to are welcome.
But if you're just gonna say "This doesn't belong here", I'm just gonna ignore you, mkay?
Try being a little more constructive.


----------



## Eaglebird (Feb 3, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Hey, suggestions of subforums to have this thread moved to are welcome.
> But if you're just gonna say "This doesn't belong here", I'm just gonna ignore you, mkay?
> Try being a little more constructive.


 
http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/12-Off-Topic

:roll::roll::roll:


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 3, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> I'm just gonna ignore you, mkay?



Wow, at least serve him up some ketchup with those harsh browns.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 3, 2011)

Smelge said:


> 5, all expired.
> 
> Loads more that I enquired about and explained why I did stuff, leading to them getting degraded to warnings. You know, the mods are mostly ok to talk to, as long as you act like an adult and don't kick off about getting infracted. There's only one or two with a serious hateboner that you should never try to talk to them. You can sense them dying to give you more infractions for daring to question them. Luckily, they are a minority.


 
lol cerbrus this'd this post


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 3, 2011)

4
3 expired, one reversed, one is going to expire soon.
I said 4 cause imo the reversed one doesn't count and I do w.e I want, bitches.



jcfynx said:


> Wow, at least serve him up some ketchup with those harsh browns.


best thing ive heard all day
omg i cant breathe


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 3, 2011)

Meh mine expired but I was just being stupid at the time so isok...


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 3, 2011)

Don't have any, tho a lot of topics I don't bother to post on cause I know I would say something not so nice on them.


----------



## Aden (Feb 3, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Wow, at least serve him up some ketchup with those harsh browns.


 
I'm stealing this


----------



## Willow (Feb 3, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Wow, at least serve him up some ketchup with those harsh browns.


 I giggled.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 3, 2011)

Lobar said:


> lol cerbrus this'd this post


 
I do in fact reverse appealed infractions if the infracted person has a good point.
Just don't bother appealing total obvious shitposts / harassment etc, and stay polite in the appeal.
P.S: arrogance makes me -very- reluctant to even read the appeal.

I'm a reasonable person, if you put some effort into it. Sadly, some people enter a state of blind rage when infracted, I'm not interested in dealing with stuff like that.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Feb 3, 2011)

None ^^ I've only ever got a warning but I received an apology when I pointed out the action wasn't against the rules.


----------



## RTDragon (Feb 4, 2011)

I have one. for calling a certain illetrate fox an idiot.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 4, 2011)

RTDragon said:


> I have one. for calling a certain illetrate fox an idiot.


 
Oh, exploitable.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> P.S: arrogance makes me -very- reluctant to even read the appeal.
> Sadly, some people enter a state of blind rage when infracted


 
I have to admit this gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 4, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> I do in fact reverse appealed infractions if the infracted person has a good point.
> Just don't bother appealing total obvious shitposts / harassment etc, and stay polite in the appeal.
> P.S: arrogance makes me -very- reluctant to even read the appeal.
> 
> I'm a reasonable person, if you put some effort into it. Sadly, some people enter a state of blind rage when infracted, I'm not interested in dealing with stuff like that.


 
I CAN VERIFY THIS STATEMENT.

Actually, my only reversed infraction was from him.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 4, 2011)

Takun said:


> Hi David I mean Dyluk.  I have 27 that still show up.  :3c



brb getting infracted


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok I have twenty-seven now we are tied :>

Maybe I can get another for double posting


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 5, 2011)

In my 3 years of being here, I've only gotten one. 
I'm pretty much a wuss in collecting infractions. :O


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 5, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I have to admit this gave me a good laugh.


 It's interesting to see who reply to my statement like that, and what users "This" that reply.
There are similarities, a pattern


----------



## Eaglebird (Feb 5, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> It's interesting to see who reply to my statement like that, and what users "This" that reply.
> There are similarities, a pattern


 
The similarities being users with more than half a brain?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 5, 2011)

Eaglebird said:


> The similarities being users with more than half a brain?


 I sure hope so  I pity the fool that has less than half a brain.

But obviously, that was not what I was referring to.


----------



## Eaglebird (Feb 5, 2011)

Saying "obviously" sure makes things obvious.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 5, 2011)

Well, the first line in my reply made it pretty obvious I wasn't referring to that, don't you think?


----------



## RTDragon (Feb 6, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Oh, exploitable.


 
Indeed especially if you knew who i said it to.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 7, 2011)

You know, cancer is not funny bro.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 7, 2011)

RTDragon said:


> Indeed especially if you knew who i said it to.


 If it's The-Pale-Tailed-Fox, then I did essentially the same thing to him. WHERE'S MY INFRACTION!? >:C


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 7, 2011)

dodgerwolf said:


> If it's The-Pale-Tailed-Fox, then I did essentially the same thing to him. WHERE'S MY INFRACTION!? >:C


 just be careful, he has a friend that is a lawyer and will sue you :V


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 7, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> just be careful, he has a friend that is a lawyer and will sue you :V


 BAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 7, 2011)

dodgerwolf said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHA


 no he really tried to use that whole thing when TGFB got on his ass on how horrible his grammar was.


----------



## RTDragon (Feb 7, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> no he really tried to use that whole thing when TGFB got on his ass on how horrible his grammar was.


 
Oh i read those comments boy did that internet tough guy act collapse so fast. Though i wish someone would've saved a copy of that thread cause it was quite epic on how the members there shot him down. (Yeah it was the Pale Tailed Fox i've made that insult to.)


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 7, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> no he really tried to use that whole thing  when TGFB got on his ass on how horrible his grammar was.


 Wow. That's too funny.

I just don't understand why he doesn't just _proofread his shit_.  No one takes him seriously because everything he says is  incomprehensible (never mind the fact that what he actually says is  pretty Goddamn stupid anyway). I really dislike him.



RTDragon said:


> Oh i read those comments boy did that internet tough guy act collapse so fast. Though i wish someone would've saved a copy of that thread cause it was quite epic on how the members there shot him down. (Yeah it was the Pale Tailed Fox i've made that insult to.)


 Pity indeed. I would've liked to see that.

But now I feel even more inept for not getting an infraction for being a bitch to him.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 7, 2011)

I only have 4, 3 happened at the same time. Good times.


----------



## DReaper3 (Feb 7, 2011)

I got a warning from Ben for posting a "This" back when the "This" button was down.  Something about "effort posting".


----------



## Tervicz (Feb 19, 2011)

Zero. And I don't want any. My trick? To keep my nose out of other people's drama issues...


----------



## Morroke (Feb 19, 2011)

I have like 8 warnings or whatever, but no infractions or points.

It's like losing a game with a score of zero.


----------



## Summercat (Feb 19, 2011)

Morroke said:


> I have like 8 warnings or whatever, but no infractions or points.
> 
> It's like losing a game with a score of zero.


 
In Golf, if you're at 0 you're doing just par.


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 19, 2011)

Tervicz said:


> Zero. And I don't want any. My trick? To keep my nose out of other people's drama issues...



I would've guessed the trick was not posting. xD



> Lone Wolf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're right though. Just don't get into the long, drawn-out arguments, and don't insult people in caps. Not too difficult.


----------



## Tervicz (Feb 20, 2011)

Grimfang said:


> I would've guessed the trick was not posting. xD
> 
> 
> 
> You're right though. Just don't get into the long, drawn-out arguments, and don't insult people in caps. Not too difficult.



Exactly, it's better not to say anything at all than to say something wrong. ^_^


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

I got a warning does that count?


----------



## Riavis (Feb 21, 2011)

None, and I hope to keep it that way.


----------

